# Alcoholics Anonymous.......



## mishele (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok all you alcoholics out there, it's time for a meeting...lol
I want to know what you have in the refrigerator right now!! What wine?.....What beer?.....What kinda liquor do you have in the freezer!!  Or maybe you have a drink in your hand...lol
Tell me I want to know!!!
Hell give me a recipe for your favorite drink if you want!!

Right now in the fridge I have....
Stella
Heineken
and Spaten

Oh and a shaker of Painkillers!!

Painkiller


 							2 fluid ounces   							 							canned  							 							orange juice 							 							 							 							 							 							
 							6  fluid ounces   							 							  							 							canned pineapple juice 							 							 							 							 							 							
  				cream of coco 							 							
 3 oz  Myer's Rum 							 							 							 							 							
 							  							 							freshly grated  							 							 							 							nutmeg 							 

YUM!!!!
​


----------



## APHPHOTO (Jan 27, 2012)

milk


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2012)

APHPHOTO said:


> milk


:thumbdown::lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 27, 2012)

I've actually had the painkiller before. I don't remember at what occasion though... 

Tonight I went out and had a Hornitos Margarita at a Mexican place in town, as well as a Shipyard Export.

My favorite drink during the summer time (I don't have one for winter...) is Lemonade, Kentucky Bourbon (Jim Beam works) and a tablespoon of maple syrup. 

It's called Vermontucky Lemonade.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2012)

^^^ Yum Tyler...I'm going to have to try that!! I love lemonade!!


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 27, 2012)

lol, I'll play.

I'm currently drinking a Manhatten, so obviously I have some Gibsons Siver with vermooth.

In the cabinet we have:
- Black Cherry Vodka
- Baileys
- Appleton Rhum
- Bombay Dry Gin
- Some ice wine 
- Molly Duker's Boxer Wine: A very nice Shiraz

In the fridge:
- Big Rock - Grasshopper (really good local beer)


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 27, 2012)

I was just drinking some Hennessey while cooking dinner.

And now I'm drinking water because this Thai curry is hot


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 27, 2012)

if something's hot, milk is more effective than water.

Right now, all i've go in my fridge is some baking soda, a couple containers of yogurt, and a bunch of film


----------



## analog.universe (Jan 27, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> if something's hot, milk is more effective than water.



What fun is more effective?  I cook food this hot for a reason  :lmao:


----------



## unpopular (Jan 27, 2012)

If you use two or three whole nutmegs... then we're talking!

If i want to drink like a boozer, I usually just buy a bottle of cheap whineo wine or three.

Five years ago, there would have been all sorts of things in our freezer ... not just booze.


----------



## KenC (Jan 27, 2012)

mishele said:


> I want to know what you have in the refrigerator right now!! What wine?



You keep the wine in the fridge!!!???

I have a bottle of merlot  and one of pinot grigio on the counter and two bottles of Troeg's in the  fridge - I forget which types, they're from a mixed case.  You must  know Troeg's - they're out there in S. central Pa.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Mount Gay Rum (and coke!) 
Baileys Irish Cream (straight.. no ice!)
Cuervo Gold, Roses Lime, salt, etc...


----------



## sm4him (Jan 27, 2012)

Funny thing is, until about two months ago, there was NO alcohol in my house. For over 21 years.  Then my oldest son turned 21 in December, legal drinking age. 
So, after about a 22-year-hiatus (including pregnancy), I've been enjoying some libations now and then.  Not really much of a drinker, anyway, but there are some things I enjoy, every once in a while.
In my fridge right now:
Almost empty bottle of White Zinfandel
Makings for margaritas. My favorite mixed drink.
Pecan Nut Beer. It's not bad, left over from when my son was here at Christmas. I'm not much of a beer drinker, at all.
Guinness Stout. Because that's not beer, it's Guinness. 
And a bottle of Bailey's Irish Creme.

And seeing as how tomorrow I have to attend the second funeral in a week (not relatives, but two of the sweet, sweet old ladies I teach Sunday School to), I think I'll go polish off that bottle of wine now.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 27, 2012)

Shiner Bock and more Bud Ice (in bottles this time), lol.


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi group, I'm Overread and I'm an addict


I didn't start out that bad, to be honest it was just the odd one here and there and never anything serious. I mean at first it was just something new, something to fill the empty bored space in my life. However as, as time went on I found the need growing stronger. I found I was taking more and more, not just one here and there I might do a whole 5 or 6 in a row!

Then I spent my full first day at it - that  was - amazing! I think it was my first real binge and -- well since then I've not looked back - the thrill - the buzz - the tingly feelings! 

Well - since then I've rather been the addict I guess. 

I'm just glad I'm not the only one any more; its great to finally connect to other macro addicts! 

..

...

....

.....

...... I'm in the wrong room aren't I 




















nawt in my fridge - I think I have a bottle of Bailies somewhere around here, but at my rate of drinking it will probably end up a very very old bottle by the time its finished.


----------



## kamerageek (Jan 27, 2012)

Molson Canadian
Crown Royal
Canadian Club
Bailey's
Frangelico
Pelee Island Baco Noir
Pelee Island Cab/Merlot

This is just what I know we have from memory. I think I need to throw more parties!


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2012)

Ken....I have a small wine cellar under some steps in the basement...lol So the only wine that gets put in the fridge is white right before drinking.
We enjoy Bogle wines!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 27, 2012)

Equal parts Absolut, Chambord, Sloe Gin. Splash of soda and sour.
I call it a Trouble Maker. Made right, it tastes like cranberry juice, and you can really knockem down,

Or you can try my home brew Barley Wine.


----------



## KenC (Jan 27, 2012)

mishele said:


> We enjoy Bogle wines!!!



Never heard of them, which doesn't mean anything as I'm far from a wine connoisseur. I'll have to check it out, assuming of course that the local state store stocks it


----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2012)

Not much on hand right now...only two bottles of Corona Extra in the fridge, two matching commemorative hip flasks full of Seagrams 7, and a fifth of Patron Silver, and one brand-new small lemon from the grocery store tonight.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Not much on hand right now...only two bottles of Corona Extra in the fridge, two matching commemorative hip flasks full of Seagrams 7, and a fifth of Patron Silver, and one brand-new small lemon from the grocery store tonight.



You get a "Like" for the bottle of Patron!!


----------



## Railphotog (Jan 27, 2012)

Curious why you would title your post "Alcoholics Anonymous", rather than something like alochol lovers/users/etc.  The last thing an alcoholic needs is some alcohol in the refrigerator, or even in the house.  Too many people have a problem with alcohol to make fun of it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



The above photo is "Debbie Downer", the character Rachel Dratch played on SNL. For those who might not know who she is...


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Mount Gay Rum (and coke!)
> Baileys Irish Cream (straight.. no ice!)
> Cuervo Gold, Roses Lime, salt, etc...



Ok I don't drink anymore (21 years dry) but Mt. Gay is the chit and I know my rum, having grown up in the Caribbean, we all know Mt. Gay is the local's favorite for quality and flavor....Barbados rhum. 

Sorry, my fridge has milk too


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow....21 years!! Good for you man!! I couldn't go 21 days...lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 27, 2012)

Admitting it is the first step Mishele.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 27, 2012)

Lots of stuff in the cabinet, a few beers in the fridge.  I don't drink much anymore.
But my drink of choice is Bombay Sapphire, London Dry Gin.  Straight up, cold but without ice.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 27, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Funny thing is, until about two months ago, there was NO alcohol in my house. For over 21 years.  Then my oldest son turned 21 in December, legal drinking age.


Pretty much the same story with my parents.

I pretty much never saw them drink till I was 21.  Then the booze was flowing, lol.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Admitting it is the first step Mishele.


I did name the thread Alcoholics Anonymous....right? lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mount Gay Rum (and coke!)
> ...



I do like my rum.. and Mt. Gay Extra Old is definitely my favorite! Of course, one 750ml bottle will typically last me six months or so.. 

Congrats on the 21 years, Trever!!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 27, 2012)

mishele said:


> Wow....21 years!! Good for you man!! I couldn't go 21 days...lol


21 hours is hard enough...  I can go about a week.

Pretty sure I could quit smoking if I could quit drinking.  I only smoke 3 cigarettes a day - unless I'm drinking, then I might smoke a whole pack in a day.


----------



## gazzzie (Jan 27, 2012)

I like to live dangerously, I have Pepsi and Coca Cola sitting next to a bottle of Evian.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 27, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is, until about two months ago, there was NO alcohol in my house. For over 21 years.  Then my oldest son turned 21 in December, legal drinking age.
> ...



When I was young, I remember my parents coming home from a night otut with friends, and my mom was shnockered. My dad was trying to get her to come into the house, be she wanted to say lying in the grass because it felt good. I asked her if she wanted me to set up my tent so she could sleep outside.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Lots of stuff in the cabinet, a few beers in the fridge.  I don't drink much anymore.
> But my drink of choice is Bombay Sapphire, London Dry Gin.  Straight up, cold but without ice.



Dude, you might just the classiest Oilers' fan in the province!!!


----------



## naptime (Jan 27, 2012)

i don't drink much at home.. i reserve heavy drinking for my vacations on the island and then i go through at minimum a bottle or more each day. easy to do when you drink from breakfast to breakfast. 

but at home.. i try very hard to not let alcohol consume my life as there have been many alcoholics in my family. 

so, ONE drink a week, is about my norm. 2-3 drinks if there is a party at the house, or the rare occasion i go out with friends.

that said, when i do drink, i want to enjoy it.. and i do NOT drink beer .. ever.. most disgusting liquid ever.


so, the only things ever on my shelf are aged Dominican rum. particularly Ron Barcelo Gran Anejo and Ron Barcelo Imperial.

Occasionally i have Ron Barcelo Creme de Ron (cream rum, similar to bailys but made with dark rum)

I usually have a bottle of tequila as well, for both straight and mixed.

currently my shelf has: 


1 bottle of Ron Barcelo Imperial
1 bottle of Ron Barcelo Gran Anejo
1 bottle of Don Modesto Tequila Anejo
1 bottle of Ketel One Vodka
5 small bottles of my own infused sobieski vodka creations.. i have.. raspberry, cucumber, spicey chile, pink grapefruit, & bacon.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 27, 2012)

I never *really* liked rum until I bought a bottle of 10 Cane.


----------



## naptime (Jan 27, 2012)

i agree. 10 cane is great.. though I've only had it once.

the major difference between 10cane and Ron Barcelo Anejo (or any other Dominican Anejo)

all Dominicans rums are made from pressed sugar cane as well.

10cane is aged in french oak barrels.

Dominican Anejos are aged in used Kentucky  bourbon barrels. 

the Dominicans, primarily ron barcelo and brugal, buy up the used bourbon barrels from Kentucky, and then age the rum in them. so it imparts not only the oak flavors, but also leaches the bourbon flavors from the wood as well.

Barcelo Anejo is aged at least 3 years. gran Anejo is aged at least 5 years and imperial is aged 10 years.

10cane is aged 1 year in the french barrels.

both are great.. and i too, was never a rum drinker until i had Dominican rum. I've had 10cane as well. but, since i go to the DR 3-4 times a year, well, that's what i have readily available.. and CHEAP.

if i go out with friends.. i never drink rum. none of it is the same. so i'll have a quality tequila or vodka.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Time for some of that Bailey's! YUM!


----------



## Netskimmer (Jan 28, 2012)

German Jägermeister, Canadian Crown Royal, and good ol' American Jack.

I like 'em neat, usually in a shot glass. I do drink often but very rarely in large quantities. I usually only drink 3 days or so out of a 7 day week and I rarely exceed 4 shots in a night.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 28, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Time for some of that Bailey's! YUM!



I make home made Baileys...PM me if you want the recipe. Its easy and its goooood.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 28, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Bitter, did you know she was drunk? I don't think I knew that behavior was because they were drunk until I was well into my teens...I'm a slow learner.

My dad was an alcoholic; not a typical one, but an alcoholic nonetheless (he was the polar opposite of violent/mean, never missed a day at work, and was always home after work...he just came home, poured some bourbon into a glass, then some water and ice...the rest of the night, only bourbon got added. Then he'd fix dinner for us, and later stumble off to bed before he passed out. Lol)
The fact that alcoholism runs in our family is why I decided not to have any in my home when my kids were growing up. But actually, I also didn't drink AT ALL while they were growing up. Not at home, not at parties, not at restaurant. Not so much as a glass of wine.  Anything else just seemed hypocritical to me.

Josh--(is that your name? I don't remember. I think of you as Computer Language..OIIIIIIO...) I don't plan on letting the alcohol "flow" around here. I enjoyed it while my son was home for the holidays, and I will probably keep a bottle of wine or a pack of "girlie beers" (love the Seagram's Wild Berries drinks) to have every once in a while, but I've found that it doesn't hold anywhere near the attraction to me that it did 22 years ago. And I'm happy keeping it that way.  Mostly.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 28, 2012)

I usually keep a little tequila in the freezer for guests.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 28, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for some of that Bailey's! YUM!
> ...



PM'd!


----------



## baturn (Jan 28, 2012)

Lovely! 0900 and now I'm thirsty.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 28, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Shiner Bock and more Bud Ice (in bottles this time), lol.



SHINER BOCK!!!  Only one of the greatest beers ever brewed, about 1/2 way between Houston and my hometown of San Antonio.  Nectar of the Gods.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Ok I don't drink anymore (21 years dry) but Mt. Gay is the chit and I know my rum, having grown up in the Caribbean, we all know Mt. Gay is the local's favorite for quality and flavor....Barbados rhum.



I love rum too, but I drink the real stuff.  I like Mt. Gay, but when I'm drinking rum I prefer the following:
*  Zacapa (from Guatemala) - smooth as silk with a hint of chocolate.  Not for mixing.  I drink it neat or on the rocks.
*  Flor de Cana (from Nicaragua) - good for mixing but also fantastic straight.

I also drink red wine (Rodney Strong everything), chardonnay (Le Crema, Rodney Strong).

Crown Royal is my vice--I can't get enough of it but I should probably drink less of it.

I gotta lose 30 lbs before my wife will approve my purchase of the 24-70mm f/2.8 Nikkor lens!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 28, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Shiner Bock and more Bud Ice (in bottles this time), lol.
> ...



One of the few beers I actually enjoy. Used to go to Little Hips hamburger joint near SA college, and get a burger and a bock! Good times!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 28, 2012)

I drank nothing *because I'm the "perfect angel"* and i know everyone believes that $#%$ too!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 28, 2012)

Eldorado Rum from Guyana is wonderful.


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2012)

Starting early tonight.......
Banana Margarita


                     2 tablespoons lemon juice
                     2 tablespoons lime juice
                     3/4 cup banana liqueur
                     1/2 cup tequila
                     1/4 cup triple sec (orange-flavored liqueur)
                     6 ice cubes
                     2 large bananas


----------



## Hickeydog (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay.  I need help.  Professional help. 







Finding a good vodka.  
Suggestions?  I've had Absolute before, but it's.......alright.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2012)

*Voxx*


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2012)

Stoli or Grey Goose


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Who's got a world class Mojito recipe? Mine are good.. but I have had better...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had probably every vodka there is...  I agree with Bitter, I always liked Vox.  There are more I like, but I would have to see the label to recognize most of them, lol.

I can't remember the name of it, but I had a French vodka made from grapes (of course) once.  Don't buy that.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Who's got a world class Mojito recipe? Mine are good.. but I have had better...



Use 10Cane Rum.

If you want a Mojito with a twist, in Ogonquit, Maine, we had (several) mojitos made with mint and honeydew, muttled, with a touch of Midori. OMG!


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2012)

I drink Dirty Martinis and I usually order them w/ Goose. 
I had a BAD night w/ Citron back in my younger years and still can't even smell it w/ out feeling sick....lol


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2012)

Bitter you need to open a bar in a Jewelry shop!!


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> I had a BAD night w/ Citron back in my younger years and still can't even smell it w/ out feeling sick....lol


I think that's the one I was talking about...


----------



## IByte (Mar 31, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Bitter you need to open a bar in a Jewelry shop!!



Hmmm a bar, jewelry shop next door, and a studio in the back ....come on bitter I know you want to lol.


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2012)

I would love to take my hubby to a Bar/Jewelry shop!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2012)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The suite next to me is available. Tons of natural light, 8-900sqf...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2012)

Get working on that liquor license, lol.


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2012)

Josh will run your bar!!!


----------



## IByte (Mar 31, 2012)

Man you guys complicate things lol.  Sam Adams w/ scotch chasers. Simplicity at its best.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 31, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Josh will run your bar!!!



I would move back to Ohio for that...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2012)

Scotch. Ewwwwww.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Scotch. Ewwwwww.



gotta agree with Bitter on that one! lol!


----------



## IByte (Mar 31, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Scotch. Ewwwwww.



Sometimes straight, sometimes on the rocks but always good.
"I love scotch, down into my belly, mmmhmmhmm.".  Thank you Anchorman LOL.


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2012)

IByte said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to grow hair on my chest!!! I can't drink that!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I used to do black jack shooters in my younger and dumber days.... but now stick to takillya or rum, pretty much! Think I overdid the whiskey in my high school days... don't even care for the smell now!

Which is funny.. becuase I LOVE Baileys! lol!


----------



## IByte (Mar 31, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> I don't want to grow hair on my chest!!! I can't drink that!!



Lol that sounds like a witches brew to me lol.  But you have to get the good stuff 15-21 years is a good start.  Sometimes you can splash a little water to the younger ones to reduce the bite.  If anything else, they make good old fashion night caps with good tea and lemon.....salute!!


----------



## IByte (Mar 31, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I used to do black jack shooters in my younger and dumber days.... but now stick to takillya or rum, pretty much! Think I overdid the whiskey in my high school days... don't even care for the smell now!



Hmmmm rum no beuno me amigo.  Tequila back in Mexico taught me never underestimate that drink >&hellip;<.


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2012)

I drink tequila like water....lol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2012)

Hehehehehe...yeah, bad experience with vodka. Straight absolute even makes me gag, and wan to hurl. But Voxx, I can drink. Straight.
Tequila, I've been wasted on more than I can say. You know, sleeping on the tile floor, hugging the toilet, waking up in the morning wrapped in toilet pinter...But I can still drink it straight. Odd how that works, huh.

Vodka, one bad night ruined it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2012)

Here, basically, this song was me after going out partying on weekends...


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 31, 2012)

I am supar drunks


----------



## mishele (Mar 31, 2012)

Here was me the night w. vodka.......


----------



## IByte (Mar 31, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> I drink tequila like water....lol



Oo one tough cookie lil lady lol. Brandies, scotch, cognac, medium bodied beers are my preferred poison.  Bitter, I had my days on the carpet, bathtub..other places  Fun times guys.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, those days are past.

 Now it's a couple drinks, tell a new member their photos are the worst ever, get chewed out by Derrel. 
Fun times! 
WOOT!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Yeah, those days are past.
> 
> Now it's a couple drinks, tell a new member their photos are the worst ever, get chewed out by Derrel.
> Fun times!
> WOOT!



I try not to critique when drinking... lol!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 31, 2012)

Lesson learned.



I don't post drunk. But when I do....


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Lesson learned.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't post drunk. But when I do....



Oops.. I just did C&C while drinking! lol! I may have been a bit harsh...  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/278830-rate-my-skill.html


----------



## IByte (Mar 31, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Oops.. I just did C&C while drinking! lol! I may have been a bit harsh...  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/278830-rate-my-skill.html



Nope that's the creative critique pouring out from ya lol....wait was the beginner's forum? Oo.


----------



## IByte (Apr 1, 2012)

There was a similar forum here, but I told them the real party is over here.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-shop-talk/262769-whats-everybody-drinking-today.html


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

_*I thought it might be time for another meeting!!*_

Drinking a Ruby Port w/ some Lindt dark chocolate.


----------



## shefjr (Nov 2, 2012)

Sam Adams Octoberfest currently in hand.


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2012)

Shadows- Lindsey Stirling - YouTube

Some music with a beat for all you drinkers on a friday


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

Not drinking w/ us, Over? What is it like midnight over there? You must be trashed.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2012)

Nothing, now!


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

Snowbear...you just made me want a Molson Canadian.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry - I'm out of them, too.  I did find a bottle of Peccini Chianti in the cabinet that we use for making spaghetti sauce and gumbo.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 2, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Nothing, now!



Good grief, you only had ONE in the house? Time for a run...

Personally, I made a little stop on the way home; work has been horrible this week, and this afternoon I got a little insight into just how much WORSE it's gonna get in the next few months...plus there's that election thing going on over on this side of the pond next week...so I was anticipating the need to be well-stocked. :lmao:

Tonight, it's my favorite Friday night unwind libation: Margaritas. I'm lazy though, so I just bought the premade stuff. Not nearly as good as making them yourself, but requires no effort. And I was all about no effort tonight.

On another note:
I opened this thread when I saw show up in the Active Topics--only to see this ad on the top:

Effects of Alcoholism
Wet Brain Effects from Alcoholism are Curable if Caught Early Enough!
BettyFordCenter.org/Alcoholism

:lmao: Maybe I'll click it and check it out. Maybe I'll have another drink first.


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Sorry - I'm out of them, too.  I did find a bottle of Peccini Chianti in the cabinet that we use for making spaghetti sauce and gumbo.


Sorry, if you're out of alcohol you may not post in this thread til you get more. :hugs:


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 2, 2012)

I have:

Freezer-
-Jager
-Pink Lemonaide Vodka
-Jack
-Crown Royal
-Champagne... can't remember the name right now

Fridge-
-Miller Lite
-Yuengling

Pantry-
-2 Bottles of Captain
-Jack
-2 Large bottles of Coconut Rum
-Cheap Vodka
-Stoli
-Segrams
-Long Island Icetea
-Random Spiced Rum
-Knob Creek
-4 bottles of red wine
-2 bottles of white wine
-Cuervo
-Jager

Unfortunately, I've been out of power at home since 5:20 Monday so I know I'm missing some but I couldn't tell you what.  Yep.  We're ready for a party!


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2012)

mishele said:


> Not drinking w/ us, Over? What is it like midnight over there? You must be trashed.



I'm afraid I'm the kind of person who can make an ideal "designated driver" -- at least if you ignore the part where I can't drive  Though I think I've a bottle of Bailies somewhere though I've a feeling it will have reached its drink before best date


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

Party at JackandSally's house!!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2012)

mishele said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry - I'm out of them, too.  I did find a bottle of Peccini Chianti in the cabinet that we use for making spaghetti sauce and gumbo.
> ...



(Runs across the street to the liquor store, barefooted)


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 2, 2012)

mishele said:


> Party at JackandSally's house!!




Yeah minus the fact that I have no electric.  So we'd be partying in the cold dark.    But at least the bottles in my pantry will be cold!


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

Overread said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Not drinking w/ us, Over? What is it like midnight over there? You must be trashed.
> ...


Over, I don't believe for a minute that you don't drink!! You seem drunk half of the time on here.


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2012)

mishele said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



But its true! Though maybe some late night surfing makes me more sleepy and daft rather than drunk


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2012)

Actually, I'm more like Overread - I don't drink that often - I guess I had enough when i was younger.  Most of that Molson six-pack found it's way to the cooking pot (cottage pie, chili, crockpot pork roast).  I did have a mojito a couple of weeks ago at dinner.


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 2, 2012)

Considering the amount of alcohol in my house, you'd think we drank a lot.  With my kids, maybe I should.


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

Where's K when I need him?!


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 2, 2012)

The highlights of our stash would be 10-15 bottles of champagne, a couple hundred bottles of wine, four or five varieties of beer and enough liquor to start our own bar. Anyone want to party?


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 2, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> The highlights of our stash would be 10-15 bottles of champagne, a couple hundred bottles of wine, four or five varieties of beer and enough liquor to start our own bar. Anyone want to party?




jhodges10 for the win!


----------



## skieur (Nov 2, 2012)

James Ready beer
a variety of wine from France, Australia, New Zealand and some expensive bottles from Quinte region in Southern Ontario
ice wine

I keep forgetting to put the Moskovskaya in the fridge.

skieur


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> The highlights of our stash would be 10-15 bottles of champagne, a couple hundred bottles of wine, four or five varieties of beer and enough liquor to start our own bar. Anyone want to party?


*ROADTRIP!!!!*


----------



## KenC (Nov 2, 2012)

A little low right now.  A couple of bottles of a home brew brown ale that I picked up from someone, a couple of bottles of Troeg's Dreamweaver and half a bottle of red wine.  Oh, and there's also some Wild Turkey, but I only use that in French toast, except in really dire emergencies.


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 2, 2012)

Come on over ladies, we'll have some booze, break out the cameras and see where it takes us. (NSFW post here I come).


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 2, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> Come on over ladies, we'll have some booze, break out the cameras and see where it takes us. (NSFW post here I come).



Mishele - you're only about 2 hours from me, and OH isn't that far... We'd just have to deal with the crappy ride through PA


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll pick you up!! I'll be there by 11:30ish.


----------



## CCericola (Nov 2, 2012)

My husband is a home brewer so we have several sixtels of differant kinds of beer on tap. I also made some strawberry hard lemonade and bottled up 5 gallons of spiced mead. We figured if Sandy knocked out our electricity and water we could survive on beer  Damn you Atlantic City Electric for getting our power back on so fast!!!


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

CCericola said:


> I also made some strawberry hard lemonade and bottled up 5 gallons of spiced mead.


YES!! Another stop on the roadtrip!!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2012)

CCericola said:


> We figured if Sandy knocked out our electricity and water we could survive on beer  Damn you Atlantic City Electric for getting our power back on so fast!!!



The grocery stores will still be out of stuff, so you could go through with your plans.


----------



## JackandSally (Nov 2, 2012)

CCericola - you can bring some here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sandy ensured that we didn't have electric for at least 5 days.  Hoping tomorrow to finally get it back!


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm sober for 2 years.  I woulda had a handle of Vodka and a 12 Pack of Stella otherwise...  But if I still drank I would have never picked up a camera...


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> I'm sober for 2 years.  I woulda had a handle of Vodka and a 12 Pack of Stella otherwise...  But if I still drank I would have never picked up a camera...



Based on the photos I've seen of yours - you made the right choice  

Though I think we might have to found a "sober" club somewhere to compete with this drunken partying that goes on  Sober people can party too!


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 2, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> The highlights of our stash would be 10-15 bottles of champagne, a couple hundred bottles of wine, four or five varieties of beer and enough liquor to start our own bar. Anyone want to party?



I live in Cincy.  Where you at?  Let's do this.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 2, 2012)

I got a six pack of Sam Adams Winter Ale and some good ole Kentucky Bourbon.


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 2, 2012)

Overread said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sober for 2 years.  I woulda had a handle of Vodka and a 12 Pack of Stella otherwise...  But if I still drank I would have never picked up a camera...
> ...



Ironically I have met a few other people locally that are almost as addicted to photography as I am and are also sober...  hmm, maybe a link?


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 2, 2012)

JAC526 said:
			
		

> I live in Cincy.  Where you at?  Let's do this.



I'm in West Chester, had been meaning to PM you to see what part of town you were in.


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...



Start a poll....lol I bet you find more drinkers!!


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 2, 2012)

In the spirit of " pictures or it didn't happen" here's a decent portion of our ridiculous collection of booze.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 2, 2012)

a few years ago, wifey and I would buy a 1.5L bottle of sutter home white merlot for EACH of us and get hammered to the point of alcohol induced psychosis (_not exaggerating_).

Bought a bottle tonight, and one cup (because you DON'T pull out the wine glasses for Sutter Home) and I have a stomach ache and only feeling more barfy than buzzed. WTF? How did we drink this ****?


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 2, 2012)

unpopular said:


> a few years ago, wifey and I would buy a 1.5L bottle of sutter home white merlot for EACH of us and get hammered to the point of alcohol induced psychosis (_not exaggerating_).
> 
> Bought a bottle tonight, and one cup (because you DON'T pull out the wine glasses for Sutter Home) and I have a stomach ache and only feeling more barfy than buzzed. WTF? How did we drink this ****?


Yuck!  Even when I drank, just saying.  At least buy some real wine....


----------



## unpopular (Nov 2, 2012)

I know. I was going to get a bottle of Q Syrah. Really wish I had.

Guess I was feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 3, 2012)

In my 20's, I wasn't much of a drinker.  In my early to mid 30's I had a thing with tequila and beer, but just for the express purpose of getting seriously stoopid-to-the-max drunk with pals for the fun of it.  I did that a few (or more) times per week, including every weekend.  A few years before I hit 40, I guess I just lost my taste for it and was promptly over my drinking and binging phase.

The last time I remember drinking to the point of feeling it was at a birthday party for a friend of mine in 2000, and I got so drunk by the time we left the party that I just never have had an urge to drink liquor since:





Left to right: My best friend, Wayne, my wife Michelle, and Me with a drink in my hand on my way to the last time I was ever drunk.

These days, in my 50's, other than an occasional Sam Adams (I like the taste, but only average maybe one bottle of beer per month), I prefer lemonade, gatorade or a good root beer most of the time, so that's what you'd find in my fridge.


----------



## shefjr (Nov 3, 2012)

coastalconn said:
			
		

> I'm sober for 2 years now.



This is the path I should take. So says my Doc. In his opinion 1 is too slippery a slope for me.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 3, 2012)

^^ My Brother in Law is on that path. One DUI, three or four cars - one was his mother's which he wrecked, tossed the keys in an ally and stumbled home into bed "no, Ma, I have no idea where the car is. It was here when I came home!". Holds down a job OK, but can't seem to keep an apartment.

For a while there, that's all you'd talk to about with him was booze. He seems to be getting a bit more responsible lately, and I had a nice conversation about cars, apartments, furniture and his love of nice things. But the guy still likes to drink, and I am not sure it's good for him.

I personally don't really 'get it'. Being drunk always makes me feel kind of disappointed that weed isn't legal


----------



## sm4him (Nov 3, 2012)

Overread said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sober for 2 years.  I woulda had a handle of Vodka and a 12 Pack of Stella otherwise...  But if I still drank I would have never picked up a camera...
> ...



Good for you, coastalconn!!  And I quite agree with the statement that sober people can party too!

My dad was an alcoholic; not a  typical one, but an alcoholic nonetheless. No violent rages, no missed work, no stopping at bars instead of going home. Just came home every night, filled a glass about halfway with bourbon, the rest of the way with ice and water, then kept "topping it off" all night--but it never saw any water or ice after the first round, lol. Finally, just before he passed out, he'd stumble off to bed.
In his late 60s, his doctor (the first one he ever had that he actually LIKED) told him to stop or it would kill him. So he stopped. Cold turkey. Never had so much as a beer after that. Incredible.

In my early 20s, I was pretty sure I might be headed down the same path.  But then I got pregnant with my first son, and I quit. I didn't want to do the "do as I say and not as I do" thing with them, so I didn't even want liquor in the house. From 1990, when I got pregnant the first time, until December 2011 (when my oldest turned 21), I didn't drink alcohol. At all. Not at home, not out with friends. And I really didn't miss it at all--well, every great once in a while, I'd get a nearly overwhelming desire for a great big margarita, but other than that... 

I was a little worried when I started drinking again, that I might have a problem. But it doesn't really hold that much of an attraction to me anymore. I never have more than two drinks in an evening, and generally speaking I probably only have two or three drinks in a typical week. Usually on Friday nights, I'll have a margarita, maybe two. It's a nice wind-down to my week and I'm no longer worried that I'll drink to excess.  Maybe twice a month, I'll also have a hard lemonade, or some Bailey's, or a Smirnoff Ice, something like--once every few months, maybe even a shot of whiskey. But I drink now because I like the taste, not to get drunk. I have NO desire to ever be drunk again.


----------



## shefjr (Nov 3, 2012)

I didn't drink for a whole month last winter because I wasn't working. I'm not bothered by not having drinks. In fact i lost about 20lbs that month. Damn those empty calories  My rationale for having drinks is I'm a builder and come home with sore muscles. Having one drink takes off the tightness. I used to drink more than I care to admit and made the conscious decision to slow it way down. I only drink at home and when my wife and I have children I won't drink. Which btw, that is "planned" for this year! Yay! I'm excited and can't wait! But shhhhhh! Don't tell anyone lol! 
Yikes! I'm gonna stop now cuz this really is turning into some sorta AA which I know wasn't the intention. Lol


----------



## unpopular (Nov 3, 2012)

ehh. There's no problem getting a little drunk after the kids go to sleep and they are sleeping consistently through the night, provided that you're not so hammered that you can't handle the situation if they need you (and are capable of knowing the difference). It's important that you don't allow parenthood to consume you.


----------



## shefjr (Nov 3, 2012)

The plan is to get a hot tub. No need for drinks muscles will be great! Plus I'm quite sure that'll lead to other types of after hours activities.  maybe add some wine or other bubbly.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 3, 2012)

Good morning, all.  I hope the hangovers aren't too bad.  

When I was in my 20's, I drank too much, too often.

My father-in-law was an alcoholic, and treated his wife and kids like crap, so I haven't really drank since I met my wife.  We'll have an occasional cocktail (whichever isn't driving), I'll have a beer once in a while and we use wine and spirits when we cook.


----------



## shefjr (Nov 22, 2012)

Tonight it's vodka redbull. I need something to offset the tryptophan. Happy thanksgiving to my fellow drinkers.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 22, 2012)

trying a new bottle of syrah tonight... will report.


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 22, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> trying a new bottle of syrah tonight... will report.



Please do. Must say that is one of my favorite grapes.

Edit: if you happen by chance to see Molly Dooker - The Boxer I would highly recommend you try it. It's an excellent Shiraz. In Canada it sells for around the $30 mark so I'm sure it would be even cheaper in the US.


----------



## mishele (Nov 22, 2012)

Heineken!!


----------



## thetrue (Nov 22, 2012)

Mishele is a big fan of the heinies lol


----------



## bunny99123 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have 3 wine coolers, been there for months.  When ever I do drink, I like Rum Runner in Crainberry juice.  Also, days of left overs from Thankgiving...turkey anyone?


----------



## KmH (Nov 22, 2012)

Tonight I'm sipping Hidalgo NV Morenita - a nice, sweetened Oloroso sherry (cream sherry).


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 22, 2012)

Coors Light
Baileys
8 different wines.


----------



## mishele (Nov 22, 2012)

EIngerson said:


> Coors Light
> Baileys
> 8 different wines.


Drank all that tonight?


----------



## Rob99 (Nov 22, 2012)

Jack and coke, I'm also standing in line at Target. The flask in my boot makes this much more tolerable.


----------



## BobSaget (Nov 22, 2012)

If you have never experienced a sazerac, I beg,
2oz, rye whiskey
2-3 drops, peychaud's bitters
1, sugar cube
bit, of absinthe, yes, it is legal
shake it, no ice, just a lemon peel
trust me, we invented the cocktail


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 23, 2012)

mishele said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Coors Light
> ...



:thumbup:  Me too.


----------



## Rick58 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm a redneck, just beer. Coors to be exact


----------



## gsgary (Nov 23, 2012)

Nothing, i go out to the pub to drink with my friends


----------



## rexbobcat (Nov 23, 2012)

I drank coca-cola last night.

It used to have cocaine in it.

Does that count?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 23, 2012)

^^^ if you put cocaine back into your cocacola, then maybe it'd count?


----------



## thetrue (Nov 23, 2012)

Just pretend you had JD in it, you're in the clear....

I had a few glasses of Knob Creek last night, a delicious bit of deliciousness.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 23, 2012)

Unfortunately my $10.00 bottle of Bogle Petite Sirah was less enjoyable, even for the price. It was bitter and overly tannin, to the point of near cottonmouth(!), and nearly void of any smokiness; it tasted almost like a $3.00 bottle of merlot! 

I can't imagine any dish which it would it would complement, making it a poor table wine, and the bitterness prevented consumption fast enough to cause intoxication - not even useful as booze.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 23, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Unfortunately my $10.00 bottle of Bogle Petite Sirah was less enjoyable, even for the price. It was bitter and overly tannin, to the point of near cottonmouth(!), and nearly void of any smokiness; it tasted almost like a $3.00 bottle of merlot!
> 
> I can't imagine any dish which it would it would complement, making it a poor table wine, and the bitterness prevented consumption fast enough to cause intoxication - not even useful as booze.


Perhaps it would pair well with bland foods, like EasyMac and hotdogs?


----------



## unpopular (Nov 23, 2012)

LOL - yeah. It's a perfect bum wino wine!


----------



## mishele (Nov 23, 2012)

HEY!! I actually like Bogle wines! lol


----------



## KenC (Nov 23, 2012)

I just had a strange beer experience.  A couple of Fridays ago I went to lunch with people at work and ordered a draft Victory Lager.  I'd never had it, but other Victory beers are good and they're local.  What I got surprised me a little because it was a deep amber color, but it tasted wonderful.  Yesterday I picked up some Victory Lager in bottles and found that it was not the same thing at all, quite good, but definitely not what I had a couple of weeks ago.  Now of course I'll never know what that amber beer was.  I don't know, musta' done somebody wrong ...


----------



## kundalini (Nov 23, 2012)

This past year I've been trying some box wines based on some reports I read.  Has anyone else?

I've found Black Box to be a pretty decent contender.  As a red wine drinker, the Malbec and CabSav are quite drinkable.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 23, 2012)

mishele said:


> HEY!! I actually like Bogle wines! lol



don't know about any of their other varieties, but their 2010 Petite Sirah is absolutely vile!


----------



## mishele (Nov 23, 2012)

unpopular said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > HEY!! I actually like Bogle wines! lol
> ...


I think I've had that and I don't remember it being that bad....lol What did you drink it w/? A steak would be ideal.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 23, 2012)

mishele said:


> What did you eat it w/? A steak would be ideal.



Breaking Bad.

---

My first Sirah was the excellent Q-Vinyard. I took my wife out on a date on Mother's day up at Zimerman park with rye hardbread, various cheeses, fruits and olives. We sat on top of the cliffs, very few trees up there, just rock. It was like a _billion_ degrees. Alcohol went straight to our heads, fell asleep on the trail going back to the car.


----------



## mishele (Dec 31, 2012)

Thought this thread might need a bump for tonight......lol


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 31, 2012)

Weapons of choice for the night.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 31, 2012)

Freixenet Cordon Negro (Brut) for the end of the night and Don Julio iced down until then.  Jose all afternuun.

H2O by the bedside along with Ibuprofen and Visine cause it's collard greens and black-eyed peas southern style with the folks tomorrow lunch.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 31, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> View attachment 30655



^^ I knew this kid, he used to ride his bike to the liquor store when they were unloading the truck and swipe a carton of Member Mark. Like every week.

He's the only person I know who got a DUI on a bicycle ... he was riding this road when he crashed:

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1325/897216629_0f0fe6ce17_z.jpg

Said he was so drunk, he didn't feel it until the next day.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 31, 2012)

I just finished making a blender full of strawberry daquiris.  I don't remember the last time I actually mixed my own; I'm usually so lazy that I just buy the premade stuff, but I figured tonight I'd do it up right. Using up the rest of the rum my son bought while he was here for Christmas.

I'm really not sure which of us will last longer tonight--Me, or the blender of daquiris, but I don't think either of us will last til midnight. 

Edit: If I *do* make it till midnight, I might break out the bottle of Godiva White Chocolate Liqueur my son bought me for Christmas. Never had it before, so we'll see.


----------



## mishele (Dec 31, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Freixenet Cordon Negro (Brut) for the end of the night and *Don Julio iced down *until then.  Jose all afternuun.



Cheers!! Take it easy on the lady tonight!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 31, 2012)

10 Cane Rum


----------



## kundalini (Dec 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> Cheers!! Take it easy on the lady tonight!!



Thanks, but she prefers that I don't.  I'm happy to abide.


----------



## mishele (Dec 31, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> 10 Cane Rum


Could of guessed that...lol


----------



## Rob99 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm a couple Bud Light Platinums in already but the bar I'm getting dragged to tonight has a $50 cover for open bar from 10-2, things could get interesting.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > 10 Cane Rum
> ...


Could have been Vox. Ya never know!


----------



## leeroix (Dec 31, 2012)

pretty much everything is at my disposal... i work at a bar. party time.


----------



## runnah (Dec 31, 2012)

Just a sixer of Sam Adams. I'll get through 3 before falling asleep.


----------



## mishele (Dec 31, 2012)

Drinking a Barking Squirrel at the moment.


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 31, 2012)

I just poured myself a glass of wine.  And by glass I mean, the glass is more than 3/4 of the bottle (the big bottle).


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 31, 2012)

A nice Wisers Vanilla Whiskey on the rocks for me


----------



## sm4him (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I finished the blender of daquiris and I'm not asleep yet. I'd be happy to just go to bed now and let the new year come in on its own, but I'm waiting for my youngest to drop by for a quick visit after work (when I plan to give him the donated D100 from pixmedic!), so I gotta try to stay awake for about another hour. 

Guess I'll go spike some eggnog...


----------



## unpopular (Dec 31, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> A nice Wisers Vanilla Whiskey on the rocks for me



Watkins Vanilla Extract, straight. WOOOOOOt junior highschool memories!


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 31, 2012)

\Elixor of turpinhydrate and codine now that was my fav Navy days drink. ah yes GI GIN


----------



## unpopular (Dec 31, 2012)

> Adverse reactions include depression of the respiration, sedation, coordination disorders, constipation, and urinary retention.



(Wikipedia on Terpin Hydrate)

Damn grandpa! The pre-guaifenesin days sounded all fuzzed up!


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> > Adverse reactions include depression of the respiration, sedation, coordination disorders, constipation, and urinary retention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya we use to get pretty fuzzed up


----------



## Buckster (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like I'm the designated driver.


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 1, 2013)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Watkins Vanilla Extract, straight. WOOOOOOt junior highschool memories!



I hope it was the Watkins Original Double-Strength. 
Could you even get a buzz of that shyt?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2013)

Ohhhh man...I have a midnight karaoke date with two sisters at a local sports bar...and it's New Year's Eve!!!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 1, 2013)

oh man. i'm glad my wife is sober. because I'm not.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 1, 2013)

Demers18 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drunk, for sure. It's like 70% alcohol. There are also TONS of chemicals in vanilla, some of which might do more than just get you drunk.


----------



## shefjr (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay everybody! It's time to climb back on the wagon. Holidays are over we need to hit up the gym eat healthy and..... Ugh! Who am I kidding? Who could go for a Car Bomb?! Lol! Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 1, 2013)

unpopular said:
			
		

> Drunk, for sure. It's like 70% alcohol. There are also TONS of chemicals in vanilla, some of which might do more than just get you drunk.



Wow didn't expect it to be that potent. So you got drunk and high with one purchase! That would have been a no brainer in College lol


----------



## unpopular (Jan 1, 2013)

Real vanilla extracts are between 30-70% alcohol. I'm not sure about Watkins specifically.

well, it's not commonly accepted that vanilla alone gets you high, it may not, and probably doesn't.

But there are a load of chemicals in vanilla, and there are neuroreceptors in the brain which correspond with vanilloids, and seem to be related to pain response, capsaicin (chile peppers) may be related to vanilloid agonist. Cannabis may also have some affect on vanilloids.

Bear in mind, however, that raw vanilla also contains a number of *really* nasty potential and known carcinogenic aromatic penoles and benzene compounds and only a minority may (and likely aren't) psychoactive. It's fine by 1/8 teaspoon in your egg nog, but probably not so healthy by the half pint. So drinking a bottle of vanilla might get you drunk, but it might also damage your liver in the process, and not even get you high.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 1, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Real vanilla extracts are between 30-70% alcohol. I'm not sure about Watkins specifically.
> 
> well, it's not commonly accepted that vanilla alone gets you high, it may not, and probably doesn't.
> 
> ...


Wow man f**ked up. Dumping all that vanilla I brought back from Mexico.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 1, 2013)

Aromatics are found everywhere, most anything strongly scented is, and yeah, in ridiculously large quantity most - if not all - are toxic and/or carcinogenic. You can't really avoid toxic phenolic compounds in extremely small quantity. Phenols, benzenes and terpenes; they're in oranges, apples, spices, beer, wine, whisky, fermented meats, cheese... When you put these things in chemical terms, it sounds more scary than they are - but when you say "orange extract" it's not so bad - even though if you drank it by the glass full every day, you'd probably be dead within a month. 

But the amount of these compounds found in your typical culinary "dose" of spices, wines, bourbon, etc don't necessarily pose real risk unless you're like drinking concentrated amounts on a regular basis, and culinary vanilla is mostly alcohol not concentrated alkaloids, benzenes and phenols. If you took all that vanilla, dried it and ate it all at once, then yeah - you'll probably get sick. But otherwise, your body probably is exposed to more toxic chemicals of this class crossing a busy intersection than eating a cookie - likely FAR more in fact - like on an order of magnitude.

So just don't guzzle down vanilla on a regular basis, you'll be fine.


----------



## Willieboy (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm a milk guy too except for an occasional Miller Lite.  In my youth, I was a big drinker, but nothing positive ever resulted from my loss of control.

My youngest brother was a heroin addict.  In the process of kicking that habit, he turned to alcohol and that, as well as his lifestyle, caused his death at the age of 44.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 2, 2013)

That's really sad, Willie. I wish I could kind of understand what alcoholics get out of booze without being an addict myself. It's just something I don't understand very well. Drinking really isn't my thing, and is becoming less so over time. I get pot and other psychedelics, and I can see how people abuse these materials, but typically those who do aren't nearly as destructive as some of these other substances. I wish I could understand it better, so that I could offer more compassion. There's a LOT of alcoholism in my community, and if you were to ask me, alcohol is our number one problem drug.

But for me, getting drunk is just that. I've hung out with people who seem to get something else out of the experience, something I'm not really getting.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 2, 2013)

Bill, I start by saying I am sad at your loss.. In my years I have seen some of the best go down. What I want to say..Some can control it some can't.
At one time my dear friend. and brother inlaw..killed himself by drinking windshield anti freeze. He needed to stop the pain of coming down, from a thee quart
vodka binge..The withdrawl must have been hell. I've lost better guys than me to the stuff. So when I drink, which is every day..it is two shots of burbon.
either you control it or it controls you..Weither its booze, drugs, any any obsession thats out there...old guy just rambling..Ed


----------



## Willieboy (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words Unpopular and Oldhippie.  My youngest brother, to my profound shame and regret, followed in my footsteps and left even larger footsteps.  We were both bad guys in our younger years.  I was saved from myself and he was not.  He kicked his heroin habit while in prison, I think, though I do remember him attending a methadone recovery program upon his release from prison.  I know he worked very hard to stay clean, but needed something to deaden his pain.  He died destitute.  I was unable to help him.

There is something very lacking in our deteriorating society and I fear things will get worse as we become more and more permissive.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 2, 2013)

I think the problem is that we're not a society at all. We're so self-centered that we lack any sense of inter-connectedness, we see someone struggling and we don't realize that it's our problem, also. I'm not necessarily advocating permissiveness or certainly not that people should be given an easy way out, but as a society we don't think about finding effective solutions to problems - we push that task always onto someone else and then ***** when these problems come back to us, as if we're innocent victims.

Imagine what we could accomplish if we saw the strength of maintaining social cohesion.


----------

